

Todos in the CLI like what. - vesln
https://github.com/vesln/todo/

======
lhnz
I like this a lot. I'll second what somebody else asked for: (1) a file which
could be synced in dropbox. Another feature I would like is the (2) ability to
optionally tag todo items like on twitter #likeso and then be able to list
them with this later on. Finally, and this is quite a personal request -- a
lot of the things on my todo lists never get removed. I have to do them every
single day. My solution to this has just been placing a little counter next to
them and then increasing this when I've "completed them". It's a mind-hack. Do
you think you could (3) add support for todo items which if they've been
cleared appear in X days? (This is for stuff like: read a chapter of that
book. Ticking things off makes me more likely to do it. But it's annoying to
constantly have to re-add this to a todo list.)

Thanks a lot for the tool.

------
thomasknowles
Seems like excessive dependencies for such a simple tool. Could probably build
such a tool in SQLite and bash just as well.

~~~
sequoia
Let's see it! I'd love to use a lean version in bash/sqlite. Now just put your
modules where your mouth is :)

~~~
RossM
Well there is the todo.txt format, for which the reference implementation is a
bash interface[2].

[1]: [https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/The-
Todo.tx...](https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli/wiki/The-Todo.txt-
Format) [2]: <https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli>

~~~
sequoia
Woah. That looks mature and robust. Thank you. I will say, however, that the
visual icing on this project is nicer, but it looks like the other could be
adapted for it.

------
asb
I have my own very simple entry in this space: <https://github.com/asb/sh-
todo>

It's a bit annoying that so few terminals implement the ANSI escape sequence
for strikethrough (gnome-terminal does!) but I've been using it for almost a
year now. I have my todo and todone files synced via Dropbox and todone-view
allows me to easily see the tasks I knocked off the list recently. I also
quite like not immediately moving items from the todo list to the archive
after they're done. I think it's nice to be able to cross a bunch of items
from your list, and see them cross out next time you type `todo`. Then when
they're just a distracting to `todone-archive` and they only appear in your
todone file.

sh-todo will run on any POSIX compliant shell.

------
icebraining
Nowadays I mostly use Google Calendar since it's easy to sync with my phone,
but before I used taskwarrior[1] which has some very nice features.

This seems easier if you just want simply TODOing, though.

[1]: <http://taskwarrior.org/projects/show/taskwarrior>

------
Adaptive
For those interested in this sort of thing, Taskwarrior 2.0 server (taskd)
will allow arbitrary front ends, including the standard CLI as well as web
interfaces, app interfaces, etc. I'm excited for that project to mature. (2.0
CLI client is in active beta, though I believe taskd is still alpha)

------
sequoia
Any plans for multiple lists and/or remote syncing (or just a file that could
be dropboxed/version tracked)? With those two features I'm ready to say
goodbye to Wunderlist, which is nice but absolute shit for keyboard
navigation.

~~~
stevelosh
You might like a similar tool I made: <http://stevelosh.com/projects/t/>

Tasks are kept in a single text file, sorted by MD5 hash so version controlled
merges tend to work better.

------
antonradev
Great do not pay attention for asking some people to use it for web page. CLI
rules

~~~
lazarov
Yep, cli rules, but will be great if i can use it on web page :)

------
minhajuddin
A similar tool in ruby: <https://github.com/minhajuddin/taskr> . It allows
syncing of tasks through Dropbox.

------
Sodaware
A similar tool is <http://todotxt.com/> \- it supports projects and
priorities, and is cross-platform as well.

------
ashastry
Here is something similar in ruby <https://github.com/HashNuke/j>

------
leetreveil
The default behaviour for todo should be to print the todo list and not help.

------
MatthewPhillips
No option to clear only completed items?

------
chrisdroukas
What's that color scheme?

------
vesln
No, it's CLI tool only.

------
lazarov
Can I use it on web page? Not for cli?

~~~
antonradev
How do you want to use it on web page? Explain pls

~~~
sequoia
Perhaps s/he means "given that it's written in Javascript, can I run it in a
browser?"

I'll venture that the short answer is "no" because all the interfaces are for
the CLI. But it looks like most of the application logic (in libs/commands.js)
is separated from the interface stuff (in cli.js) so it could be repurposed if
someone wanted to put the work in. Probably not worth it tho cuz it would be
so different from the node app re: dependency management, interface, storage
etc.

If you want a web to-do list, there are a million. Check here:
<https://github.com/addyosmani/todomvc> for about 10. You can also check out
this super light weight html5 agile micro buzzword buzzword buzzword browser
todo-list app here:
[http://www.webdevout.net/test?0n&raw](http://www.webdevout.net/test?0n&raw)
;) (tip o' the hat to <https://github.com/aphelionz> for this one, I bit the
idea from him).

